# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  اجازة قانون مكافحة الاتجار بالبشر

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اجازة قانون مكافحة الاتجار بالبشر


- البرلمان يجيز قانون مكافحة الإتجار بالبشر ... بعقوبات تصل للإعدام..
- أجاز البرلمان في جلسة الأمس قانون مكافحة الإتجار بالبشر.

وأجاز المجلس الوطني في جلسته برئاسة عيسى بشري نائب رئيس المجلس تقرير اللجان المشتركة العدل والتشريع والشؤون الخارجية والأمن والدفاع الوطني والشؤون الاجتماعية والصحية وشؤون الأسرة والطفل حول مشروع قانون مكافحة الإتجار بالبشر لسنة 2013 في مرحلة العرض الرابع والأخير.

واعتبر التقرير أن استخدام القوة أو التهديد أو استخدام النفوذ وقبول المنح المالية على موافقة شخص على الإتجار بشخص آخر كتجارة للبشر التي اعتبرها إهانة لكرامة الضحايا و تحقيق كسب مادي غير مشروع تعرض مرتكبها للعقوبة بالسجن لمدة لا تقل عن (5) سنوات ولا تتجاوز الـ(20) عاماً فيما توقع عقوبة القصاص بإعدام الجاني في حالة وفاة الضحية .
*

----------

